# Just Push The Button



## Timebandit (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok guys. In an effort to keep up with Roys expectation of me making his new favorite pen every week, i made this little jewel.........only i couldnt wait until next week, i just had t show it off:biggrin: So here is my latest. This is the same style as my last two and i think this will be the new design for this pen style. This is my first button filler. It took me several prototypes to get everything just right, but i got it. This pen will come standard with the button filler. If someone wants the converter instead i can make them one to suit there needs. This is some Olive Stripe Ebonite with a button filler, postable cap and a #6 Meisternib. Hope you like:biggrin:

All Comments Welcome

Thanks For Looking

Justin


----------



## firewhatfire (Oct 27, 2011)

I was gonna ask what a button filler was but i guess i kinda know now.  Never seen one any way a few pics of that thing took apart is possible?  

Groupie #1


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow Justin, your pens keep getting better and better!  Great work!

AK


----------



## glycerine (Oct 27, 2011)

Where do you find the time to keep making these?!?!??!  Great job, love the ebonite!!


----------



## Timebandit (Oct 27, 2011)

firewhatfire said:


> I was gonna ask what a button filler was but i guess i kinda know now.  Never seen one any way a few pics of that thing took apart is possible?
> 
> Groupie #1




Pic added:biggrin:



Andrew_K99 said:


> Wow Justin, your pens keep getting better and better!  Great work!
> 
> Thanks Andrew!!
> 
> AK





glycerine said:


> Where do you find the time to keep making these?!?!??!  Great job, love the ebonite!!



Thanks Jeremy!

Two Words:Self Employment:biggrin:


----------



## turbowagon (Oct 27, 2011)

Another home run, Justin!  Love the Ebonite and design!


----------



## MarkD (Oct 27, 2011)

Another beauty Justin!
Until I read the description I though it was wood!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks like you're ready for prime time.  Now figure out how to get a review on fountain pen network and you'll be rich and famous.  Well maybe just famous.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 27, 2011)

Justin, now you did it, I'm taking off and flying down to Austin in the middle of the night. If I don't get caught:redface: I will have me a nice collection....or maybe just sit and watch for a few days and make my own collection. The man is just driving me insane. Yep!!! that's my new favorite by a long shot....until the next one:devil:


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 27, 2011)

Justin you are just a big show-off:wink:  LOL This is a beautiful creation, I am glad that it isn't blue or I would be in trouble. Slow down and let us slow pokes catch up:frown:


----------



## RichF (Oct 27, 2011)

Justin, I am consistently blown away by your work.  Yet another astounding pen.  I love the ebonite.  How are you going to top this?


----------



## JRay8 (Oct 27, 2011)

classy. i like it.


----------



## David M (Oct 27, 2011)

that is one very nice pen 
David


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 27, 2011)

The pens just keep on coming! :biggrin: This blank is just sensational as well as the work.


----------



## Rounder (Oct 27, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Justin, now you did it, I'm taking off and flying down to Austin in the middle of the night. If I don't get caught:redface: I will have me a nice collection....or maybe just sit and watch for a few days and make my own collection. The man is just driving me insane. Yep!!! that's my new favorite by a long shot....until the next one:devil:



PSSSSSSSSST!!! Hey Roy his BIG Weimeriener and Akita like chicken. Maybe that will help you get in and out safely? And yes I do expect a portion of the loot for this info, lol!:devil::bananen_smilies046:


----------



## bitshird (Oct 27, 2011)

Justin, I love the way you make me feel totally inadequate,  I do like the new style, and a button filler to boot, WOW pretty material also.


----------



## jasontg99 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well, you just keep outdoing yourself.  This is now my favorite pen of yours.  The blank is paired perfectly with that clip.


----------



## johnm (Oct 27, 2011)

That is a beauty!


----------



## drgoretex (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow, Justin.  Just WOW.  That is not only an impressive design of pen technically, but it is nothing short of beautiful! 

I am more and more impressed with each post.  And spurred more and more to keep working on my own (only much more slowly,....the day job keeps me _way _too busy:frown

Keep 'em coming!

Ken


----------



## Harley2001 (Oct 27, 2011)

Justin are you working for Parker Pen company.Thoses are beautiful Pens


----------



## Brooks803 (Oct 27, 2011)

I guess I'll add to the list of superlatives...Amazing, Outstanding, Unbelievable, Superb, and just down right BadAss! You keep knocking them out of the park Justin.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Oct 27, 2011)

I think this is the nicest yet. Still not quite sure what a button fill is or how it works. The pen is clean lines and shape and the clip and final are perfect.


----------



## hewunch (Oct 27, 2011)

Justin, you matched up the grain so well in the first picture where the button is hidden I almost called you a liar. Great work!


----------



## EarlD (Oct 27, 2011)

Justin, man, you are on a roll!


----------



## Timebandit (Oct 27, 2011)

turbowagon said:


> Another home run, Justin!  Love the Ebonite and design!



Thanks Joe!!



BRobbins629 said:


> Looks like you're ready for prime time.  Now figure out how to get a review on fountain pen network and you'll be rich and famous.  Well maybe just famous.



Thanks Bruce!! Famous is fine!!:biggrin:



OKLAHOMAN said:


> Justin, now you did it, I'm taking off and flying down to Austin in the middle of the night. If I don't get caught:redface: I will have me a nice collection....or maybe just sit and watch for a few days and make my own collection. The man is just driving me insane. Yep!!! that's my new favorite by a long shot....until the next one:devil:



LOL!! I guess that means a job well done!:wink::biggrin:



Woodlvr said:


> Justin you are just a big show-off:wink:  LOL This is a beautiful creation, I am glad that it isn't blue or I would be in trouble. Slow down and let us slow pokes catch up:frown:



Thanks!! You just need to push on the gas a little bit:biggrin:



RichF said:


> Justin, I am consistently blown away by your work.  Yet another astounding pen.  I love the ebonite.  How are you going to top this?



Thanks Rich!! Ive got something in mind:biggrin:



Rounder said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Justin, now you did it, I'm taking off and flying down to Austin in the middle of the night. If I don't get caught:redface: I will have me a nice collection....or maybe just sit and watch for a few days and make my own collection. The man is just driving me insane. Yep!!! that's my new favorite by a long shot....until the next one:devil:
> ...



They also like the taste of fear:biggrin:



bitshird said:


> Justin, I love the way you make me feel totally inadequate,  I do like the new style, and a button filler to boot, WOW pretty material also.



LOL!! Thanks Ken!!



jasontg99 said:


> Well, you just keep outdoing yourself.  This is now my favorite pen of yours.  The blank is paired perfectly with that clip.



Thanks Jason!!



drgoretex said:


> Wow, Justin.  Just WOW.  That is not only an impressive design of pen technically, but it is nothing short of beautiful!
> 
> I am more and more impressed with each post.  And spurred more and more to keep working on my own (only much more slowly,....the day job keeps me _way _too busy:frown
> 
> ...



Thanks Ken!! You rs have gotten a lot better over the year that i have been on here!!! keep it up!!!:wink:



Harley2001 said:


> Justin are you working for Parker Pen company.Thoses are beautiful Pens



LOL!!! Nope!! I work for me:wink: Thanks



Brooks803 said:


> I guess I'll add to the list of superlatives...Amazing, Outstanding, Unbelievable, Superb, and just down right BadAss! You keep knocking them out of the park Justin.



Thanks Brooks!!!



hewunch said:


> Justin, you matched up the grain so well in the first picture where the button is hidden I almost called you a liar. Great work!



Thanks!! Thats one of my strong suits...so dont call me a liar:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## bluwolf (Oct 28, 2011)

That is really sharp!


----------



## Dustygoose (Oct 28, 2011)

Great looking writing instument!!   I like the blue better but it's my favorite color.  I wish I could learn to go totaly kitless.

You Da Man


----------



## cnirenberg (Oct 28, 2011)

Justin,
Love that ebonite.  Very nice pen.  I too was looking at the grain match-up on your pictures.  Fantastic.


----------



## Timebandit (Oct 28, 2011)

bluwolf said:


> That is really sharp!




Thanks Blu!!!



Dustygoose said:


> Great looking writing instument!!   I like the blue better but it's my favorite color.  I wish I could learn to go totaly kitless.
> 
> You Da Man



Me to, but i love this button filler!! Thanks!!



cnirenberg said:


> Justin,
> Love that ebonite.  Very nice pen.  I too was looking at the grain match-up on your pictures.  Fantastic.



Thanks!!! Ebonite is one of my favorite materials!!


----------



## wizard (Oct 29, 2011)

*Beautiful*

YO Sensei...Beautiful job!!!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:. Pushing the limits almost on a daily basis...If you wouldn't have unscrewed the filler cap I would never have known.....your grain alignment is impeccable....glad you showed how the mechanism worked LOL....The next time you offer me something from your shop....this sucker and the blue one better be out of sight.... otherwise the next time you will see them is when you come to Houston. :biggrin::biggrin::wink:. Nevermind.. on second thought you would not invite me back :wink:. LOL..
Doc


----------



## Justturnin (Oct 29, 2011)

Justin, this is a knock out.  Great job.


----------



## OOPS (Oct 29, 2011)

The sad fact is that I don't have enough experience to know just how good this pen really is!  I too like the ebonite, but I just can't take my eyes off the clip.  It is the most interesting clip I think I have ever seen.  Its design is really appealing, as it looks so rich and dignified.  Outstanding design... thanks for showing it off.


----------



## marksman (Oct 29, 2011)

Sweet! Very nice looking pen.


----------



## rizaydog (Oct 30, 2011)

Awesome pen.  Very nice work.


----------



## Timebandit (Oct 30, 2011)

wizard said:


> YO Sensei...Beautiful job!!!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:. Pushing the limits almost on a daily basis...If you wouldn't have unscrewed the filler cap I would never have known.....your grain alignment is impeccable....glad you showed how the mechanism worked LOL....The next time you offer me something from your shop....this sucker and the blue one better be out of sight.... otherwise the next time you will see them is when you come to Houston. :biggrin::biggrin::wink:. Nevermind.. on second thought you would not invite me back :wink:. LOL..
> Doc



Thanks Doc!! You know how i am with the grain alignment:wink::biggrin: And i will be keeping a close watch on you on your next visit:biggrin:



Justturnin said:


> Justin, this is a knock out.  Great job.



Thanks!!!



OOPS said:


> The sad fact is that I don't have enough experience to know just how good this pen really is!  I too like the ebonite, but I just can't take my eyes off the clip.  It is the most interesting clip I think I have ever seen.  Its design is really appealing, as it looks so rich and dignified.  Outstanding design... thanks for showing it off.



Thank You!! That was the look i was going for:biggrin:



marksman said:


> Sweet! Very nice looking pen.



Thanks Mark!!



rizaydog said:


> Awesome pen.  Very nice work.



Thank You!!


----------



## Penl8the (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice, classic design. Great job, Justin.


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 30, 2011)

My gosh !!!


----------



## Timebandit (Jan 8, 2012)

Jgrden said:


> My gosh !!!



:biggrin:


----------



## Robert111 (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh man! You just keep topping yourself. Does the clip just glue on the top?


----------



## witz1976 (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow I miss spending time on here.  When I do I see stuff like this and I just want to curl in a ball and cry.  That is outstanding Justin!  I am so wishing I had time to play with a design like that.


----------



## watch_art (Jan 8, 2012)

BRobbins629 said:


> Looks like you're ready for prime time.  Now figure out how to get a review on fountain pen network and you'll be rich and famous.  Well maybe just famous.




As the editor of the reviews index over at FPN, I'm waiting for somebody to write a review with lots of pictures so I can add his name to the index.  Would you prefer Timebandit Pens or Justin Short Designs?

:biggrin:


----------



## Scott (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Shawn!

It's nice to see you over on this side!  I have been thinking I should write a review of one of Justin's pens for the FPN.  I'll have to get one first!  Did you see our Best of IAP contest?  Justin and a bunch of other great pen makers will have some pictures of their pens in both Pen World and Woodturning Design because of that contest.

Scott.


----------



## watch_art (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi there!
Didn't see the contest but sounds way cool!  Got a link to it?


----------



## avbill (Jan 8, 2012)

how far is austin to Houston ?


these standards are getting higher and higher--  great pen!


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 8, 2012)

It has come and gone




watch_art said:


> Hi there!
> Didn't see the contest but sounds way cool!  Got a link to it?


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 8, 2012)

watch_art said:


> Hi there!
> Didn't see the contest but sounds way cool!  Got a link to it?


IAP Home - Photos - Best of IAP Contest


----------



## Timebandit (Jan 10, 2012)

Robert111 said:


> Oh man! You just keep topping yourself. Does the clip just glue on the top?



Thanks Robert!! Yep the clip is CA glued on.



witz1976 said:


> Wow I miss spending time on here.  When I do I see stuff like this and I just want to curl in a ball and cry.  That is outstanding Justin!  I am so wishing I had time to play with a design like that.



Thanks Dan!! No need to curl! Stand up and get to work!!!!:biggrin:



watch_art said:


> BRobbins629 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you're ready for prime time.  Now figure out how to get a review on fountain pen network and you'll be rich and famous.  Well maybe just famous.
> ...



Thanks Shawn!! I asked Soki to do one(she bought 2 pens from me) but i havent heard back from her. I dont want to preasure anyone into doing something they dont want to. And ive got a better name for later:biggrin: Timebandits pens will do for now



Scott said:


> Hi Shawn!
> 
> It's nice to see you over on this side!  I have been thinking I should write a review of one of Justin's pens for the FPN.  I'll have to get one first!  Did you see our Best of IAP contest?  Justin and a bunch of other great pen makers will have some pictures of their pens in both Pen World and Woodturning Design because of that contest.
> 
> Scott.



Thanks Scott!! I cant wait to see them!!



avbill said:


> how far is austin to Houston ?
> 
> 
> these standards are getting higher and higher--  great pen!



Thanks!!

It about a 4 hour drive


----------

